# How to hunt a scrape and rub



## decoy23 (May 28, 2011)

I found a spot wheres there a rub and a scrape..is there a way to hunt it to find the buck out in shooting hours?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've hunted ND for nearly 35 years and only twice have I seen a buck on a scrape during shooting hours. I gave up trying to hunt scrapes years ago.


----------

